# Morgan's Pub on 17th



## Kris Jensen (Oct 12, 2015)

Just finished the install today here's how it went


----------



## Kris Jensen (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Kris Jensen (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Kris Jensen (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## EricB (Oct 13, 2015)

Awesome work, Kris!! This is very cool, I bet the customer is thrilled. Did you cut the steel with that protective plastic on? If so how bad were the fumes?

Sent from my B15 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom O (Oct 13, 2015)

Great job!!


----------



## Kris Jensen (Oct 13, 2015)

EricB said:


> Awesome work, Kris!! This is very cool, I bet the customer is thrilled. Did you cut the steel with that protective plastic on? If so how bad were the fumes?
> 
> Sent from my B15 using Tapatalk


Actually there were no fumes, the film is designed for laser cutting which gets a lot hotter then plasma plus on the water table I was able to close the garage door and cut with little to none build up of fumes


----------



## Jwest7788 (Oct 14, 2015)

Look Fantastic Kris!

JW


----------



## Kris Jensen (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Janger (Oct 20, 2015)

Is that stainless or cold roll? What about rust?


----------



## Jwest7788 (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm guessing it got a few clear coats on it?


----------



## Kris Jensen (Oct 20, 2015)

Janger said:


> Is that stainless or cold roll? What about rust?


The cutouts are stainless and the frame is steel with clear coat


----------



## Janger (Oct 20, 2015)

Clear coat... What exactly?


----------



## Kris Jensen (Oct 20, 2015)

Janger said:


> Clear coat... What exactly?


I clear coated everything except the stainless and the acrylic spacer that separates the the rusted panel and the stainless so the stainless doesn't touch the rust


----------



## Jwest7788 (Oct 20, 2015)

Janger said:


> Clear coat... What exactly?



Like a clear coat from a rattle-can I suspect.


----------

